# Problem mit onBoard Soundkarte beim ABIT NF7 Mainboard



## Nightcrawler (8. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

ihr seid die letzte Hoffnung die ich habe.

habe mir jetzt ein paar neue teile für meinen PC gekauft und eingebaut.

alles läuft, habe neues OS drauf gemacht WinXP

aber meine onBoard Soundkarte vom Mainboard Abit NF7 will einfach nicht mit meinem 4.1 Soundsystem ( zwei stecker grün , schwarz) gehen.

Die Frontspeaker laufen aber Rear Speaker und Subwoofer wollen nicht.

Bei MP3s läuft Front und Subwoofer, bei DVDs nur die Frontspeaker rest tot. Spiele habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert.

Habe den nForce 2.45 treiber treiber drauf (3.13 soll zu viele Bugs haben).

Er hat auch alle treiber im system installiert, ausser diesen Dolby Digital Unit ( ist so im Handbuch aufgeführt) und auch kein NV AudioPanel.

Kann mir einer von euch bitte helfen. Bin schon verzweifeln.
Da kauft man sich ein Board mit nForce2 Ultra Chipsatz und nichts klappt.

Nightcrawler


----------

